# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Posteingang voll

## hartmuth

Hallo Administratoren!
Euch zunächst noch danke für Eure wertvolle und gut verrichtete Arbeit im alten Jahr und alles Gute für 2010.
*Meine Frage:*
Mein Postkorb war voll, so daß eine Eingangsmail mich nicht erreichte. *Muß ich nun den Absender informieren und um eine Versendewiederholung bitten oder erreicht mich die Mail automatisch, sobald wieder Platz in meinem Postkorb ist?*
Mein Postkorb ist inzwischen bereinigt.
Danke vorweg für Eure rasche Antwort.
Grüße
Hartmut

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Hartmut,

darauf kann ich Dir keine sichere Antwort geben; ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es vom Provider des Absenders abhängt, ob ein weiterer Zustellungsversuch unternommen wird. Wenn aber dem Absender schon mitgeteilt wurde, dass die Mail nicht zugestellt werde konnte, dann passiert wohl nichts mehr. Wie sich diesbezüglich die PN-Funktion des Forums verhält, weiß ich nicht, vielleicht weiß Holger mehr.

Ralf

----------


## Holger

Hallo,

diese Information hat der Absender _nicht_ erhalten, da als Absender der Mail ja das Forum und nicht die Mailadresse des Teilnehmers, der Teilnehmer, der die Mail initiiert hat, eingetragen wird. Insofern ist eine separate Benachrichtigung notwendig.

An dieser Stelle allen ein gutes Jahr 2010 von meiner Seite.

Beste Grüße

Holger

----------

